# Budgie Bullying



## KRis104 (6 mo ago)

I’ve only had my budgies for 6 days and out of 3 I have been experiencing Pure(the white one) bullying and biting Mojo(the blue,black budgie). Pure is a females and also love birds with another budgie I have named GiGi( yellow and green male). He’ll come out the cage sometimes I can tell to try and stop or distract her but she goes back n forth with bickering with both Mojo & GiGi. It’s annoying because she is being so mean and I am wanting to take Mojo and I feel like with all the trouble and she is causing she will deter that. Why does she keep biting him? Bullying him? What is that about and what should I do? She follows him around to the point where when she gets to GiGi and try to kiss him he’ll move away and I can tell they began to ‘argue’ I guess.


----------



## KRis104 (6 mo ago)

Here are pics


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Not all birds get along, and you will need to house the ones that do not, separately. Each bird has it's own personality, some are more aggressive and territorial than others. You've got a lot to handle starting out with 6, and mixed genders. If they are fighting you must keep them separate because it could escalate into one of them getting severely hurt or even killed. Unexpected things like this come up which is one reason I suggested in your other thread that you locate an avian vet in case of an emergency.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*With mixed genders you MUST do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*As you have six budgies, you may well end up needing more than just two cages for housing purposes.

Additionally, you should always have an extra cage (above and beyond those being used for housing) for use as a hospital, quarantine, transport cage.

Ideally, it would be best for the females to be housed separately from the males. 
However, any aggressive budgie may need to be housed completely separately on a permanent basis.

As a note to ALL members: The maximum number of budgies new owners should ever get at one time is two. 
When a person does not have the knowledge and experience required in caring for a specific type pet, it is always better to start slowly.*


----------

